# Show us some pics of your garage/shop



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2014)

Thought it would be nice to see some of your work spaces. Thanks,rob.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2014)

Yikes!!!!!   ....can you spot the TOC removable crank arm?


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2014)

*I wish*

I have no garage and I store my bikes in the shed that I can just get into. Im same way I did it as a kid upside-down in the driveway; but now I put a blanket down 1st.


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 14, 2014)

My storage area:




My work area:


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2014)

decotriumph said:


> My storage area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're doin' it wrong! There's room to move, and no Doritos bags and tools on the floor!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2014)

your storage area looks like an actual "storage area"......


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 14, 2014)

bricycle said:


> your storage area looks like an actual "storage area"......




It is. I have a metal 30x30 garage at my house but it has some mold issues (welcome to Tennessee, huh?) so I keep my bikes in a climate controlled storage room for now. Mold will attack the leather seats and natural rubber tires on old bikes.


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 14, 2014)

alw said:


> You're doin' it wrong! There's room to move, and no Doritos bags and tools on the floor!




I know. I cleaned it up for the pictures!


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 14, 2014)

decotriumph said:


> I know. I cleaned it up for the pictures!




Looks like a nice home for that newly purchased Crown bicycle.
See you at ML or AA swaps
Frank


----------



## videoranger (Feb 14, 2014)

The bikes I currently take out for rides stay in the shop and are stored in the basement when they sit for a while. My 70 Peugeot touring bike is my main winter ride and I bring out the balloon tires when it's warmer. I love having one garage for parking cars and one for a shop ( also have a 30 x 50 Astro building for tractors, trailers and more car projects).


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2014)

*Wow!*

That is an awesome garage and all of its contents.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 14, 2014)

Can't get into my shop....too many bikes making it difficult. Workshop and another 12x15 slam full.
I do have a problem.....shhhhh her comes the wife.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 14, 2014)

*I know how it is for space.*

I'm working on them in the den, and putting them in my shed when I'm finished for the moment. No space. I'll get a good shot when I get home.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 14, 2014)

Love that Campy stuff on that table. Is that a PX10?


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 14, 2014)

Made my "sun room" my bike room and running room. The only two "things" that mean anything to me 1. Bikes 2. My treadmill! 





> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2014)

*Very nice Marie*

You made great use of that room. It's nice looking in or out. Your cat sure seems to approve!


----------



## Boris (Feb 14, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> The only two "things" that mean anything to me 1. Bikes 2. My treadmill!




What about the cat, the box, the chair...and Little Joey?


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 14, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> What about the cat, the box...and Little Joey?




Yes, yes, Dave... Of course little Joey, Vinny, Tony, Henry and the kitty  I said the only two "Things" that matter to me 
And thank you Spitfire!!

> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2014)

..she did say "things"... not living entities.


----------



## Boris (Feb 14, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ..she did say "things"... not living entities.




Sooo...kickin' a guy when he's down, eh?


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 14, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> Made my "sun room" my bike room and running room. The only two "things" that mean anything to me 1. Bikes 2. My treadmill!
> > Marie
> 
> Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.



Nice motivation, and I like the cat.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 14, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Nice motivation, and I like the cat.




Thanks, Jennifer! It is pretty nice runnin and just starring at my bikes! 


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Sooo...kickin' a guy when he's down, eh?




sssok Dave, I wuz 'tink'n da same ting!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Not much time to organize lately due to business travel--30 of the last 38 days away! V/r Shawn


----------



## CAT341 (Feb 15, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Yikes!!!!!   ....can you spot the TOC removable crank arm?




Didn't spot the TOC removable crank arm......but i did find WALDO!...lol


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 15, 2014)

Fortunate enough to have 2 spaces . One in the garage for WARM weather ,  and the basement .


----------



## OldRider (Feb 15, 2014)

The space my friend and I work out of.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 15, 2014)

I managed to get doors open and couldn't get a decent picture of the workshop but here is what it looks like at the moment.





Had to open a window to get these shots.








Then from the door




And the spill over shed




Tight in here








Now where to put this one????




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kunzog (Feb 15, 2014)

I have run out of space!


----------



## TammyN (Feb 15, 2014)

kunzog said:


> I have run out of space!
> 
> You have your own WEINERMOBILE???
> I am beyond jealous.
> ...


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 15, 2014)

kunzog said:


> I have run out of space!




I'm sorry, you have NOT run out of space... you still have more space than when I started! :eek:  If you are ever in Phoenix, I'll show what "run out of space" really means...


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 18, 2014)

*Finally got one!*

Better late than never, right?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 18, 2014)

*this is an old pic*

i redid the place....heres an old pic


----------



## bike (Feb 19, 2014)

*Now we are talkin*



Jennifer Parker said:


> Better late than never, right?




organization makes me nervous.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 19, 2014)

*Organization?*



bike said:


> organization makes me nervous.




Only organization I got is at work. My station is always tidy.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Only organization I got is at work. My station is always tidy.




Your station?... That sounds like kitchenese to me... Here is,my work spot..
The first pic is the storage area and second is the main work shop .. I do most of my work Indian style sitting on kitchen floor...grease is easy to clean up off of linoleum!
Hey im poor what do you expect....


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 19, 2014)

*You win!*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Your station?... That sounds like kitchenese to me... Here is,my work spot..
> The first pic is the storage area and second is the main work shop .. I do most of my work Indian style sitting on kitchen floor...grease is easy to clean up off of linoleum!




You're right! I'm in the hard rock's buffet.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> You're right! I'm in the hard rock's buffet.




Im that Executive Sous Chef who says sweet things to help encourage you to keep the station clean lol


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 19, 2014)

*Funny!*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Im that executive sous Chef who says sweet things to help encourage you to keep the station clean lol




Never worked a kitchen, huh? Not my bosses.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Never worked a kitchen, huh? Not my bosses.




? Never worked a kitchen?.. Almost 20 yrs


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 19, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> ? Never worked a kitchen?.. Almost 20 yrs




Lucky man! Now I'm jealous.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> ? Never worked a kitchen?.. Almost 20 yrs




Obi...all the women are gonna want you now!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 19, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Obi...all the women are gonna want you now!!!!




Maybe, but I'm gettin' hitched April 1st.  Took me 30 years to find the perfect weirdo for me.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Maybe, but I'm gettin' hitched April 1st.  Took me 30 years to find the perfect weirdo for me.




Congrats! hope he's a keeper!


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 19, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Congrats! hope he's a keeper!




Yep! Ice and roller hockey player. Does car mods, electrical, gourmet chef, and likes mountain bikes. I do mechanical stuff, repair work, moderate cooking, and vintage bikes. Works for everyone.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Lucky man! Now I'm jealous.




Lucky?... No no.. I mean ive been in a kitchen for 20 yrs.. Still counting lol..


----------



## Boris (Feb 19, 2014)

94 year young SWM. Seeking sweet young thing to lift my head out of plate occasionally during romantic candlelit dinners. Enjoy being pushed in my wheelchair along the beach on warm sunny days. Must be able to sit for hours and look interested as I ramble on endlessly about everything thats ever happened to me (real or imagined). I just know that special someone is out there waiting for me (to find my teeth). Will consider any and all proposals!


----------



## vincev (Feb 19, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> 94 year young SWM. Seeking sweet young thing to lift my head out of plate occasionally during romantic candlelit dinners. Enjoy being pushed in my wheelchair along the beach on warm sunny days. Must be able to sit for hours and look interested as I ramble on endlessly about everything thats ever happened to me (real or imagined). I just know that special someone is out there waiting for me (to find my teeth). Will consider any and all proposals!




will you marry me?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> 94 year young SWM. Seeking sweet young thing to lift my head out of plate occasionally during romantic candlelit dinners. Enjoy being pushed in my wheelchair along the beach on warm sunny days. Must be able to sit for hours and look interested as I ramble on endlessly about everything thats ever happened to me (real or imagined). I just know that special someone is out there waiting for me (to find my teeth). Will consider any and all proposals!




I thought you were 92?


----------



## Boris (Feb 19, 2014)

vincev said:


> will you marry me?




How can I? We're the same person! ....or brothers, I'm not sure which. But I'm a man of my word, so the answer is a resounding, "YES"! So, until someone better comes along, I guess we'll just have to add husband and wife to that list too.


----------



## Boris (Feb 19, 2014)

WAIT A MINUTE! I only said that I'd "CONSIDER" any and all proposals. I've considered, and I'm changing my answer to, "NO!" So, I'm still ripe for the pickin'.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> How can I? We're the same person! ....or brothers, I'm not sure which. But I'm a man of my word, so the answer is a resounding, "YES"! So, until someone better comes along, I guess we'll just have to add husband and wife to that list too.




...just made for each other...


----------



## bike (Feb 19, 2014)

*can u spot the nova ss convertible?*

............................


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2014)

bike said:


> ............................
> 
> View attachment 138258




Mmm one year only...... Ever see a novamino ?


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 19, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I thought you were 92?



That's young for a vampire.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 19, 2014)

bike said:


> ............................
> 
> View attachment 138258



Under the pile on the right of the picture.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2014)

Is it a first, second or third generation Nova? 4th...killed by the 5m.p.h. bumper and nobody want's the 5th-6th.... arf!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Is it a first, second or third generation Nova...nobody want's the 4th.... arf!




1st...... If I remember right. Up to 65...2nd is 66 67..3rd 68 72?


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 19, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Is it a first, second or third generation Nova? 4th...killed by the 5m.p.h. bumper and nobody want's the 5th-6th.... arf!




If it's a convertible, it's either first gen or a custom-made one.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2014)

decotriumph said:


> If it's a convertible, it's either first gen or a custom-made one.




...this is true oh wize one...silly of me. Hey Paul wanna trade it for some bikes (if it's any good)........ ouch!


----------



## bike (Feb 19, 2014)

*The best car I ever owned was an 86 (87?) chevy nova*



bricycle said:


> Is it a first, second or third generation Nova? 4th...killed by the 5m.p.h. bumper and nobody want's the 5th-6th.... arf!




made in a joint venture with gm and toyota in california. Also sold as corrolla. I got the 4 door hatchback with ac 5 speed and power steering-all else manual -no extra headaches from electric locks windows displays etc. EZ to put a bike in the back- hard to do with 06 Jeep Cherokee.

41mpg with a load of bikes going to Ohio 70mph with ac on -bought it with 135k sold 235k down to 39mpg -100k miles put in tires, brake shoes and a clutch (suprised about the clutch).  Wish I had kept it and would buy one today.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2014)

bike said:


> made in a joint venture with gm and toyota in california. Also sold as corrolla. I got the 4 door hatchback with ac 5 speed and power steering-all else manual -no extra headaches from electric locks windows displays etc. EZ to put a bike in the back- hard to do with 06 Jeep Cherokee.
> 
> 41mpg with a load of bikes going to Ohio 70mph with ac on -bought it with 135k sold 235k down to 39mpg -100k miles put in tires, brake shoes and a clutch (suprised about the clutch).  Wish I had kept it and would buy one today.




...I didn't mean they weren't dependable.... just not as esthetically(sp) appealing.


----------



## bike (Feb 19, 2014)

*The last ones did nothing GREAT*

but were GOOD in all ways and had no faults.

MY vert I bought in San Clemente CA in 88 and took it apart in 1990 it had the wrong motor in it so I junked the motor and planned to do a 1963 documented dealer conversion to small block. I took the car partially apart and stripped the paint- it has been indoors since then. (I told another caber DONT TAKE YOUR CAR APART JUST DRIVE IT-- but....20 year later HIS car is on the road) 

There is no place on my (true) SS that you can stick a screwdriver through-- when it is restored the pinch welds on the rocker panels will still show. It is a 63 and so am I so of the 100+ cars I have had this one I kept- I am now out of love with it and would trade it for bicycle related stuff +/- cash and could even trailer it to copake ML AA or any of the AACA amca shows that I do.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I guess the easiest way to approch this is to give ya a link to one of my albums here on the CABE. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1452

I enjoy my shop and spend alot of time bangin around out there.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 20, 2014)

*like.*



oldfart36 said:


> Well I guess the easiest way to approch this is to give ya a link to one of my albums here on the CABE.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1452
> 
> I enjoy my shop and spend alot of time bangin around out there.




5 stars!!!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 20, 2014)

*This is the way I see my bike shop/garage...*



[



and the way others see it...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 21, 2014)

*its getting there*

still organizing but its getting where i want it


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 21, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> still organizing but its getting where i want it




Tiny motorcycle is tiny, and adorable. Gotta train a whippet to ride it.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 21, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> still organizing but its getting where i want it




The key is the table as a foundation then all those shelves/boxes to place things.

I  really like the looks of it ...& don't give up ...gives me hope...it can be done ...


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 22, 2014)

*Great great great*

I am really enjoying all of your garages/work spaces. It's nice to see all the different varieties.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 22, 2014)

*My space.*

Disaster area, but the tool drawers stay fairly organized. You can take a look inside my drawers!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 22, 2014)

I was trying to get out one particular bike today...and couldn't get to the damn thing.
So even with the wife home and working in the yard just yards away, I took a chance that she wouldn't notice if I cleaned up the the two shops. She did notice. Dagnabbit!!!
 So here is what I've come up with. 25 keepers....
Wait, that's just about all of them.
Now to decide what to sell. There is just toooooo many and told the wife I would do my best to thin out the collection..


Whatever?  !#*%!!!....damn its been a stressful day to say the least, especially when there is a supervisor....."why are you keeping this one?" And "you don't 3 of those" and on and on.

































I guess I do have a slight hoarding problem.
Now what to take to Eden?


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 22, 2014)

*Wow!*

That is an incredible collection john. I thought I had too many. You should be very proud. Rob.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Feb 22, 2014)

Here was moving day for me last year....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Feb 22, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Here was moving day for me last year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




3 Simplexes? WOW!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Feb 22, 2014)

Actually four in that picture, I will try to find some more pics of them.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's mine. Packed as usual last pic there is some wheeled objects in there some where   might have to dig them out one day


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 22, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Here was moving day for me last year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and i see a shaw?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 22, 2014)

*Hey matt*

How did you move all of your bikes without paint contact? Rob.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Feb 22, 2014)

dave the wave said:


> and i see a shaw?




Actually it is an Erie.  1907.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Feb 22, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> How did you move all of your bikes without paint contact? Rob.




That was only one of the trips.  As far as paint contact I now own a very large collection of moving blankets, quilts, foam padding etc.  I was very lucky and only broke one glass reflector on one of my whizzers.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 22, 2014)

jd56 said:


> I was trying to get out one particular bike today...a d couldn't get to the damn thing.
> So even with the home and working in the yard just yards away, I took a chance that she would t notice if I cleaned up the the two shops. She did notice. Dagnabbit!!!
> So here is what I've come up with. 25 keepers....
> Wait, that's just about all of them.
> ...




*Whenever anyone starts to give you hell...remind them that's it a tradition that
has been around for thousands of years...*


******************


***************

.....* When Howard Carter opened King Tutankhamen's chamber in 1922, he found 
that old King Tut had an obsession to hoarder things...*


...


----------



## Boris (Feb 22, 2014)

2jakes said:


>




You'd think ol' King Tut would have given himself a little more room to work on his bikes. Oh, that's right, he was dead. Nevermind.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 22, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> You'd think ol' King Tut would have given himself a little more room to work on his bikes. Oh, that's right, he was dead. Nevermind.




 Dave...If there's a place to go when I die... I hope it's here...
http://www.shorpy.com/node/15822?
size=_original


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 23, 2014)

*i love this parts cabinet*



alw said:


>



this is a serious looking parts cabinet......


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 23, 2014)

*i got lucky...*

i rent this shop....its out in the country side of town.....lots of storage cubies


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 23, 2014)

*Garage / Shop area pix*

Here's my corner of the Garage.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 23, 2014)

*Very nice*

You should be proud. Love all the signage.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 23, 2014)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Here's my corner of the Garage.




Sorry but that Mead does NOT go with the decor. How do you get anything done in that garage? I would just stand around looking at things all day!!! Neat stuff!


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 23, 2014)

*Garage / Shop area pix*

Thanks, guys. I think i got a little carried away.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 23, 2014)

*............................*



TWBikesnstripes said:


> Here's my corner of the Garage.



if i could  type WOW big enough to for the screen.... just be careful you dont drop that bomb....it might ruin your day and destroy some nice things in that shop.....looks great !


----------



## Boris (Feb 23, 2014)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Thanks, guys. I think i got a little carried away.




Did you hide the slot machine for the photo shoot?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 23, 2014)

*...........................*



TWBikesnstripes said:


> Thanks, guys. I think i got a little carried away.



but before its too  late...if that bomb drops....a proactive approach would be to sell me one of those cool oldie schwinn signs.....i have no bombs hanging off my ceiling....


----------



## jd56 (Feb 23, 2014)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Here's my corner of the Garage.




I love it ....yowza!!!!
if I ever do downsize this is what I want my shop to resemble.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 23, 2014)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Thanks, guys. I think i got a little carried away.




*You didn't get a little carried away...it's just the "artist" in you*
*You did a great job on the place with your collection.
You still do pinstriping & bike restorations...*


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 23, 2014)

*Garage / Shop area pix*

Yes, still pinstriping, custom lettering etc. Done some semi restoration on a few og paint bike projects that needed a little help. Fortunately the bomb is a practice bomb.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 23, 2014)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Yes, still pinstriping, custom lettering etc. Done some semi restoration on a few og paint bike projects that needed a little help. Fortunately the bomb is a practice bomb.




Sorry for going off topic...but I gotta ask..
On the first foto..what is that nice hood ornament resting on ?
Thanks !


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 23, 2014)

My Shop is a bit empty these days as Im down sizing a bit to move. I sold a lot of my stuff and cut off 4 feet of my work bench and gave it to a riend in need. Its can be a mess with lots of work coming in and going out. My storage rooms are still full with no room to move and always bikes in the living room, but the shop and garage have free space!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 23, 2014)

Pretty nice shops you all got! Mine is a Man cave on the side of the house. The Black tarp in the background is to keep the Dogs off of the new Sod.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 23, 2014)

*Garage/shop*

About out of room here in the campground so i rent a storage garage to keep the bikes in.Take notice of the doors i cut these racks down to store bottles and just about anything else on.


----------



## Boris (Feb 23, 2014)

Very, very neat Gene. Where do you stash the porn?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 23, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Very, very neat Gene. Where do you stash the porn?




At my age i have to have porn in braille even thats only good for a half a woody


----------



## vincev (Feb 23, 2014)

Impressive Gene!


----------



## Boris (Feb 23, 2014)

vincev said:


> Impressive Gene!




You think Gene's half woody is impressive? Go on Gene, tell him about the good ol' days.


----------



## vincev (Feb 23, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> You think Gene's half woody is impressive? Go on Gene, tell him about the good ol' days.




Must you ruin another thread? Bye the way,Gene show us that half woody.


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 23, 2014)

*corner of 1 garage stuffed*







I get tired of smacking my head on the handlebars


----------



## ratcycle (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey higgens, nice shop but I think your a little ocd with everything in there proper spot. Where are the less organized garage's or shops?


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 24, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> At my age i have to have porn in braille even thats only good for a half a woody




Land now Robin Hood: Men in Tights is in my brain! Ha ha! I'm dying!


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 24, 2014)

*Hood ornament*

The hood ornament goes with my '46 Chevy Sedan Delivery. Great calling card for my business and hauling bikes around. Thanks for asking. Tom


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 24, 2014)

*46 Chevy Delivery*



TWBikesnstripes said:


> The hood ornament goes with my '46 Chevy Sedan Delivery. Great calling card for my business and hauling bikes around. Thanks for asking. Tom




That's a really nice delivery. I've never seen the front like yours on a '46 delivery.
Mine is a '46 truck & usually this is typical for trucks & deliveries for 41-46. 






Next to this is my '39 Ford Deluxe Panel . Similar to a delivery in that the sides
are all steel no windows...




_This is the color/style & my front windows are the original split type.
This is for display only._


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey you all, go dig through those garages and please find a Schwinn drop stand!!  plleeeeaaaasssseeeeeee.with sprinkles


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 24, 2014)

ratcycle said:


> Hey higgens, nice shop but I think your a little ocd with everything in there proper spot. Where are the less organized garage's or shops?





What can i say do you see were i even fold dirty rags


----------



## Boris (Feb 24, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> What can i say do you see were i even fold dirty rags




Found 'em! Give us something harder to find (I was just going to just leave it at "give us something harder", but you know where that would wind up).


----------



## Mungthetard (Feb 25, 2014)

It's difficult to take a. Picture of the inside of my closet


----------



## ratcycle (Feb 25, 2014)

higgens no I didn't see the fold rags. But your shop is immaculate with everything in the right spot. Wish mine was like that. I am constantly tripping over some bike part or frame or tipping something over.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 25, 2014)

*somebody got a new old tool box*

1940s....shes a bruiser...but thats how i like it


----------



## jd56 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok, I couldn't take it anymore. While the TV Cable guy was here at the house doing an upgrade a short while back, I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask if I could add an extra line in addition to the 5 TVs the house has. The cable tech said sure.  Then I told him where it had to go. To the bike shop on the back forty  (kinda , I really don't have a 40 acre lot, just a 3rd of an acre) But, he pulled the 2000 ft spool of coaxle from the truck and said start pulling what you need.  About 200' later here is where the TV was installed in the shop.

 No more listening to the race or the game on the radio or even recording the needed episode of American Pickers for later viewing. 

Note the left top corner....Had to rearrange some of the display cases to mount the 20" tv but, all that is needed now is a fridge and a toilet to bring all the comforts of home to the mancave/shop.

From the corner of the house ( it's a lot further than it looks)




To here in the corner of the workbench.


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 6, 2014)

My garage 










Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 1, 2016)

Shur-Spin factory with Modified model A roadster workbench.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 1, 2016)

I have a modest work area, some tools to work on bikes, still working on trying to make it more user friendly, but space is always a problem.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 1, 2016)

I hear you about space! Thankfully here in LA we can work outside most of the year 
I have a 120sqft workshop that of course is a work in progress. Thanks to @hellshotrods it's almost done and no longer just a shed


----------



## locomotion (Dec 1, 2016)

yeah, my work bench is my rolling parts cleaner cabinet, because all my other work benches are full of parts ... go figure
and here I can work outside maybe a good 4 months!!! sucks


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 1, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I hear you about space! Thankfully here in LA we can work outside most of the year
> I have a 120sqft workshop that of course is a work in progress. Thanks to @hellshotrods it's almost done and no longer just a shed
> 
> View attachment 390577




Love the candy dish.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 1, 2016)

Doesn't look empty now. Need to update this shot.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 1, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 390598
> Doesn't look empty now. Need to update this shot.



super, I see the beer fridge


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 1, 2016)

locomotion said:


> super, I see the beer fridge



Good eye.......


----------



## Barkeep (Dec 1, 2016)

I had that jordan poster ha!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## ranman (Dec 2, 2016)

Okay - but my bike shop is also my memory lane.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 2, 2016)

The bike work zone in the front south side of my shop. While I keep my pretty"s in the house, this is where I work and wait for any parts I'm looking for, for bikes. 60'x40' shop, north side of my shop is for fun, aircraft (SNAFU Den in office), and gas station related goodies, the center for cars and car related goodies/work! The rest! can you say pile! LOL


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2016)

You guy's with cars and bikes kill me... If I had a car I wouldn't need the bikes. Wife told me I couldn't have a car unless she got the house she wanted.... so fill the garage with bikes I did.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2016)

I would love to have a classic old car or truck, but you can fit a lot of bikes in the same space it takes to fit one classic old car or truck.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 3, 2016)

bricycle said:


> You guy's with cars and bikes kill me... If I had a car I wouldn't need the bikes. Wife told me I couldn't have a car unless she got the house she wanted.... so fill the garage with bikes I did.




They have all played very well together over the years. Cars and bikes are meant to be together. The hard part is having your Love/Hobby support itself, rather then dipping into the family budget.


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 3, 2016)

My shop doubles for bicycles, woodworking and plastic fabrication one of my other hobbies is making acrylic display cases for diecast cars or anything else someone might want to display you can see some of them in the background. The table saw doubles as a work table when I am set up for bikes. Some of my bikes I keep in my man cave that is on the other side of the shop in the basement and some in my shed. And yes I do like to keep it clean


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 3, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> They have all played very well together over the years. Cars and bikes are meant to be together. The hard part is having your Love/Hobby support itself, rather then dipping into the family budget. View attachment 391326 View attachment 391327



SWEET SWEET SWEET, if I had that shop I would only leave to got to swap meets to find more projects and parts. You are a lucky man.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 27, 2016)

Spring Cleaning
Ok, Christmas is over. Time for some spring cleaning in my bike work area! Still can't eat off the floor, but better.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 27, 2016)

Heres my small but functional garage wish I had more room for signs and bikes


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 2, 2017)

My old man made me a work bench including a new vise. He had a friend make the street sign for me. Farewell plastic patio table...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 4, 2017)

I had some down time over the holiday and I installed some free left over flooring on my wall from a good friend. It makes a big difference...I highly recommend flooring products on the wall lol


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 8, 2017)

Fooled around with some iphone apps today. Current state of the workshop and what goes on in it:


----------



## Rollo (Jan 8, 2017)

... Where I fool around with cars and bikes ...


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 11, 2017)

bricycle said:


> You guy's with cars and bikes kill me... If I had a car I wouldn't need the bikes. Wife told me I couldn't have a car unless she got the house she wanted.... so fill the garage with bikes I did.



I have a very understanding wife.  Garage has 2 race cars in it, and a lot of Shelby bikes and parts.  Our everyday cars have to sit outside!.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 7, 2017)

the old shop


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 7, 2017)

the old shop


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 7, 2017)

the old shop


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Feb 22, 2017)

Not much into Bikes BUT


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 22, 2017)

Motoguzzipaul said:


> Not much into Bikes BUTView attachment 426204 View attachment 426205 View attachment 426206



Paul I like you, do you have any 75 850t's hanging around?  I sold mine a few years back, and its the one bike that I regret selling.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 23, 2017)

Here ya go guys, the front part of my shop. We are working on my son's project right now, 84 Chevy Shorty "Capone".


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 23, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Here ya go guys, the front part of my shop. We are working on my son's project right now, 84 Chevy Shorty "Capone".
> 
> View attachment 426329 View attachment 426330 View attachment 426331



as allways I reelly your shop with the hot rods and bicycles and that short box chevy , these trucks are super nice when done up .  from bicycle larry


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 23, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> as allways I reelly your shop with the hot rods and bicycles and that short box chevy , these trucks are super nice when done up .  from bicycle larry




Ya, my son is really stoked. It's his 1st real project, and she's just about ready for us to do paint and body. Metal is really nice on this one, won't take much work. "Capone" will be sinister!


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Feb 23, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Paul I like you, do you have any 75 850t's hanging around?  I sold mine a few years back, and its the one bike that I regret selling.



      IN Parts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdbryant (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## skiptooth (Aug 26, 2017)

wow bright lights and music too !!  i  want that...I' need to work on mine...thanks for the ideas..Richard....


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 9, 2017)

videoranger said:


> View attachment 137220View attachment 137221View attachment 137222
> 
> The bikes I currently take out for rides stay in the shop and are stored in the basement when they sit for a while. My 70 Peugeot touring bike is my main winter ride and I bring out the balloon tires when it's warmer. I love having one garage for parking cars and one for a shop ( also have a 30 x 50 Astro building for tractors, trailers and more car projects).
> 
> ...



1937 Chevy?


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## robert bell (Dec 10, 2017)

some garage #1 pics. crowded sharing space with 41 hudson pickup project


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 10, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> View attachment 722617 View attachment 722623 View attachment 722613 View attachment 722611 View attachment 722625 View attachment 722626 View attachment 722634



Nice shop!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)

Dan Shabel said:


> Nice shop!



Thank you! It's the first time I've had a garage in my life and I've enjoyed to the fullest. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 390598
> Doesn't look empty now. Need to update this shot.



I love the floor!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)

ranman said:


> Okay - but my bike shop is also my memory lane.View attachment 390782 View attachment 390773 View attachment 390774 View attachment 390775 View attachment 390776 View attachment 390777 View attachment 390778 View attachment 390779 View attachment 390780 View attachment 390781 View attachment 390783 View attachment 390784



I love the picture of Jesus walking on the water!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 14, 2017)

Well! It's that time of year again! Insurance update pics!! Yuk! What a racket!! LOL
Thought I'd share a couple of the new pics of the front of my shop with you all. In my shop, cars park down the middle, and the work areas are on the sides under the lofts. The back of the shop is another story!! LOL!!  It's been a pretty good year, now we have to take the pics in the house! I dread it!!


----------



## Barto (Dec 19, 2017)

Love looking at cool garages, work shops, old barns or sheds..see what projects people have.  My garage is pretty cool for me, have most tools I need, could always use a lift!!!! Have a 1931 Mantly 60 gal compressor, 1934 Turner drill press, bench grinders from the 50's, 2 super robust  big work benches, 2 small.  Parts cleaner, large sand blaster, 2 large 4 " vices and one 3".  MAC welder w/bottle,2 full roll aways with my Large  snap on filled with Snap on Tool.  4" belt & 10 " circular sander.  Wish it was bigger but I have a big game room right above my shop where I keep my other treasures. Currently working on my 31 Ford Roadster.  Have most all drive train, and most everything else.... mostly missing body parts. 

Love vintage tools, old signs or what ever floats my boat....hell, I just bought a Rockem Sockem Robot.
Have this really nice 38ish Hathorne Montgomery Ward Snyder Built bike I've been adding accessories to for a bit. I built this 1958 FLH birth year bike for fun and maybe I'll get a new one when I retire.  Overall, I love my shop!  Will be adding a Porsche Cayman when I retire in 2 years.  Live is soooo good

Bart


----------



## Stevo (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 24, 2017)

here are some pics of my shop setup which is a basement then I have garage storage and a car tent also so I fit around 80 bikes on site. The glass case is from the museum of fine arts which works great for storing parts and displaying them for when collectors visit me.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2017)

vincev said:


> will you marry me?



I THOUGHT BORIS WAS YOUR FATHER. I’m still waiting for Family Portrait


----------



## vincev (Dec 24, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> I THOUGHT BORIS WAS YOUR FATHER. I’m still waiting for Family Portrait



Dont know about family portrait but maybe Boris will post a picture of his cardboard covered workshop full of empty egg containers.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2017)

vincev said:


> Dont know about family portrait but maybe Boris will post a picture of his cardboard covered workshop full of empty egg containers.



No disrespect Vince 
I guess I was misinformed


----------



## vincev (Dec 24, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> No disrespect Vince
> I guess I was misinformed



Boris is my ..................


----------

